# Equivalent au .bat sur Windows



## Shurikn (11 Février 2011)

Hello à tous,

Je souhaiterais lancer un script autonome depuis un lien html qui me permette de monter des lecteurs réseaux. 
Pour les users Windows cela fonctionne très bien avec un .bat et je souhaite l'équivalent sur Mac.

J'ai fait un script sous Applescript qui fonctionne très bien mais j'aimerai pouvoir l'exécuter directement depuis un lien html comme un bat, donc de manière autonome, sans ouvrir une application tierce. 

J'ai tenter de le compiler en .app mais bien sur le lien ne fonctionne pas.

Une idée?

++ §hu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Un petit php au lieu de ton html : la fonction "exec()" exécute une ligne de commande


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2011)

tu ne peux pas executer un script depuis un fichier html static, tu peux utiliser applescript:// ca va t'ouvrir le script editor, tu peux faire un applet java, ou faire une extension javascript qui te permettes de creer un trou de securité comme sous windows platforme connue pour sa  robustesse...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Si on a pas de serveur php, c'est sûr que ça va pas marcher...
pour le applescript:// , j'étais pas au courant...


----------



## Shurikn (15 Février 2011)

En effet l'applescript fonctionne mais pas très élégant, pour les newbs cela fait plus peur qu'autres choses .
J'ai opté pour un .dmg contenant un .app.

Je souhaitais éviter le php mais on verra peut-être par la suite. 

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas!

++ §hu


----------

